
Retrofitting a Claw Crane Game for Twitch Play - adora
https://blog.hackster.io/retrofitting-a-claw-crane-game-for-twitch-play-6c5fc6f662a3
======
adora
This is apparently getting big in China.

 _Less than three months since the first online claw crane platform was
established, over 30 online similar platforms appeared. New platforms continue
to appear at doubling rate. The monthly revenue reaches over 10 million yuan
with 30-60% of the gross profit margin currently from one million users. It is
easy to see the profitable prospect. Thus, capital companies enter one after
another. According to industry data, the market value of broadcasting catching
dolls is nearly 60 billion yuan. Such large market has attracted companies and
capital of all sizes to flood in._

[http://column.iresearch.cn/b/201712/819007.shtml](http://column.iresearch.cn/b/201712/819007.shtml)

